# Is ATITool good software for testing VGA?



## sarmat (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi.

I have GeForce 7900GS and I'm worried that I'm broken core a little when I changed cooling (I can see really small [1/2mm] silver dot on one corner when I look on it at light). Maybe that is just a little scratch which be from beginning, but I want to have sure. Is ATITool good software to test it? I ran ATITool "Scan for artifacts" test for 24h and "Find Max Core" test with fixed frequency of core and memory for 24h too and no artifacts be detected. Before I changed frequency to some unstable to make sure that ATITool detects artifacts correctly. Can I be sure that card is ok?

Sorry for my english.


----------



## Frogger (Aug 22, 2007)

if the toll ran for that long at stock speeds  the card "should" be fine. if the new cooling is working good? then set the clock on the core to the overclocked  speed that you had it at with the stock cooling & run the "Scan for artifacts" test 5/6hr should be good. if it's still clean, no artifacts, then you fine . you can run the memory clocks up & rescan Good luck!


----------

